# Baa Baa Sheep (KNIT)



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

Here is Baa Baa Sheep .

You will need:
50g Stylecraft Eskimo/or equivalent fur
50g DK/Worsted choice of colour for bow and leg warmers
100g grey DK/Worsted for body, limbs and ears
50g Cream DK/Worsted for feet, hands and muzzle
Small amount of black DK for nose and mouth
3.5mm straight needles
10.5mm safety eyes

*Finished toy will measure approx 12inches

US $5.60
UK £3.30

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baa-baa-sheep


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

So cute! And very clever!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh, I love this. I collect sheep but have never tried to make one or any animal I have seen here. I just might change my mind.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Cute, love the accent color!


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you everyone .x


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

How adorable!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

That is so cute, Rita. What personality!


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

may I say that he is lovely and you should be proud of making him

may I say that he looks like a larry the lamb /sheep

angela



Ritaw said:


> Here is Baa Baa Sheep .
> 
> You will need:
> 50g Stylecraft Eskimo/or equivalent fur
> ...


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you Angela . I think I sided with a name that could be used if made in either male or female . 
I suppose if it was a male then you could leave the leg Warmers and bow off .

Thank you sewbizgirl and stellasknits x


----------



## MarieJanelle (Jun 14, 2013)

Love the leg warmers and bow! Nice touch


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Baa Baa is delightful.i love everything about her.Beautiful designing as always.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, Rita, Baa Baa is just darling!


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

Adorable. Just so very very adorable!


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you xx


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Very sweet, love the modern twist


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Adorable!!!! ;0)


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

This is one trendy sheep!xx


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

He's cute!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh my goodness! How very adorable! You are soooo talented and I love all your animals! Baa Baa Sheep is another marvelous example!!!


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Very cute


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

You guys are just wonderful . Thank you so much for your kind comments x


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

So cute. Love it


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Baa Baa is a real stunner, beautiful design, love her.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

very cute!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

now this is really cute


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Love him. Too cute


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Fabulous sheep.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This is so cute.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

SO adorable! LOVE this.


----------

